# Model Fees?



## Donde (Aug 20, 2015)

What do photography models get paid in the US? I'm referring to models paid by an individual photographer rather than by a publicity business or the like.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't speak for the US, but in Canada it varies from "TFP" (Trade for Print) to many thousands of dollars per session depending on skill, experience and popularity.  If you're talking about "local" models, such as Model Mayhem and similar, then typically between TFP (most) to maybe $50/hour for really good ones.


----------



## Donde (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok thank you for that. Had to look up "TFP". Sounds similar to modeling in Colombia.


----------

